
TalkTalkTalk: an easy to deploy straight-to-the-point web chat - josephernest
https://github.com/josephernest/talktalktalk
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
josephernest
Thanks. I'd like to delete this post, and make a Show HN instead. How to do
this?

At least it was well received on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/5bsjle/talktalktalk...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/5bsjle/talktalktalk_an_easy_to_deploy_web_chat_in_python/)

~~~
brudgers
Probably best to just resubmit it as one. The alternative is to email the mods
at the contact link on the bottom of the page.

------
josephernest
Live demo here: [http://185.164.138.19:7311/](http://185.164.138.19:7311/)

------
vivienvivien
nice... do you plan to add other features such as file sending? or another
"styling"?

